# Anyone interested in a Delaware furmeet?



## EchoSwiftpaws (Apr 15, 2010)

I've noticed that there are at least a few other furries listed on the forums as residing in this state, but (at least to my knowledge), there are very few cons/meets to attend here. Yes yes, I know there are some in other states, but what about those of us (like myself) who cant afford to go to a con this year? What about those of us who'd just like to get to know other furries in the local Delaware area?

So, I'd like to know who might be interested in attending a furmeet here in Delaware? And if you would be interested, when would be the best time? It would most likely happen in the Newark area. But I'm still working on details.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorta in the wrong subforum, I'll see if a mod can move this to "conventioneering".


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

no.

japan is closer to me than deleware.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no.
> 
> japan is closer to me than deleware.



But furry > anime. DON'T GO TO THE DARK SIDE ZRCALO, DON'T DO IT!


----------



## EchoSwiftpaws (Apr 15, 2010)

Oops, I guess this would probably fall under the conventioneering section. Thanks for letting me know, Scotty. ^^ If someone could move this topic there it would be great.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But furry > anime. DON'T GO TO THE DARK SIDE ZRCALO, DON'T DO IT!



BUT I LOVE SHINTARO KAGO!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Delaware sucks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> BUT I LOVE SHINTARO KAGO!



OH NOeS, Bad Z, bad bad bad!


----------



## EchoSwiftpaws (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Delaware sucks.


I know, right? But as I said in the first post, I can't afford to go out of state at the moment. XD


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 15, 2010)

I clicked on this because there's a Delaware Road a couple of blocks away from my house. I only know Delaware is a US state because of the Perry Como song.


----------



## EchoSwiftpaws (Apr 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I clicked on this because there's a Delaware Road a couple of blocks away from my house. I only know Delaware is a US state because of the Perry Como song.


Lol. There's a Delaware Avenue in PA, if I recall correctly. XD


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 15, 2010)

EchoSwiftpaws said:


> Lol. There's a Delaware Avenue in PA, if I recall correctly. XD



Delaware used to be part of Pennsylvania.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 15, 2010)

"Hi, I'm in Delaware." 
-Wayne

Don't you people have _Furst State Bowling_?


----------



## xcliber (Apr 15, 2010)

I can get to Dover, DE in about 3 hours. I've made the trip several times, so I might be interested in a Delaware meet. Are we talking Newark county in general or the town/city of Newark? Assuming I'm coming down Route 1, about where would I go (is it before or after the tolls)? I normally get off at the exit for the race track.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Delaware used to be part of Pennsylvania.


For once, a European got something wrong about America.

Deleware doesn't even have a million people.  Minnesota has roughly 5 million and *still* doesn't have a con.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 15, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Great, they took away our coastline.  More reason to hate Deleware.
> 
> Deleware doesn't even have a million people.  Minnesota has roughly 5 million and *still* doesn't have a con.



Delaware is one of those states that you could eliminate and no one would even know it was missing, the same goes for Rhode Island, West Virgina and North Dakota.


----------



## EchoSwiftpaws (Apr 15, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I can get to Dover, DE in about 3 hours. I've made the trip several times, so I might be interested in a Delaware meet. Are we talking Newark county in general or the town/city of Newark? Assuming I'm coming down Route 1, about where would I go (is it before or after the tolls)? I normally get off at the exit for the race track.



I mean the town/city.  If you mean you would be going north on route 1, you could actually follow route 1 north for quite a while until you reach the offramp for Churchmans Road (Route 58, I believe), then head down Churchmans road toward Route 4 west. Follow Route 4 west until you see a Dairy Queen restaurant on the right side of the road: Turn right at that intersection. Follow the road you just turned onto until it comes to an end at a lumber store with a big 84 on the roof of the building. Turn left at the lumber store intersection. This will put you on Main Street Newark. I was thinking we could meet up at the Newark Library first. That could be a good rendezvous point. Hope my directions aren't too confusing. XD


----------



## xcliber (Apr 15, 2010)

Actually, I'd be coming south from PA. I usually start on Route 7 which turns into Route 1. I could make a right onto Route 2 which looks like it runs straight through the heart of Newark. It eventually turns into East Main Street.

Also, which library? Google maps says there's about 7 or 8 of 'em in town. 3 of which appear to be on East Main Street.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 15, 2010)

Delaware only sucks to drive in (can barely see the road lines) and is better than Jersey

I'd might show up depending on where in DE and when


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

You think you got it bad in Delaware when it comes to driving?

Hey xcliber, ORANGE BARRELS. (Bring up any thoughts to rant about based on the PA's constant road construction?)


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 16, 2010)

PA's road system is like the worst in the country.  They make one stupid decision after another.  For example, they decided to fix the perfectly-good road going into Erie when the real problem was the road going out.  I cringe at the thought at what's going to happen on my drive to Anthrocon.

As for Deleware, more people care about Rhode Island than they do Deleware.  It's just that place where nothing ever seems to happen.  How exciting does this sound to you?

"Hey, I'm going on an exciting trip to Delaware!"


----------



## EchoSwiftpaws (Apr 16, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Actually, I'd be coming south from PA. I usually start on Route 7 which turns into Route 1. I could make a right onto Route 2 which looks like it runs straight through the heart of Newark. It eventually turns into East Main Street.
> 
> Also, which library? Google maps says there's about 7 or 8 of 'em in town. 3 of which appear to be on East Main Street.



It would be the Newark Free Library.
Entrance to the library parking lot is right near that intersection where you turn right.
Not sure how easy it would be to get in that area from a right turn though, since its a left turn into the lot really soon after that intersection.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

So many people hating on the first US state, huh. :3


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So many people hating on the first US state, huh. :3



That's why everyone hates it.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You think you got it bad in Delaware when it comes to driving?
> 
> Hey xcliber, ORANGE BARRELS. (Bring up any thoughts to rant about based on the PA's constant road construction?)


You can't go more than 10 miles in PA without roadwork.


anthroguy101 said:


> PA's road system is like the worst in the country.  They make one stupid decision after another.


Don't remind me. The twisting and winding hills don't make things any better...


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 16, 2010)

I've met people from practically every state, and everybody seems to love their state
I LOVE VIRGINIA
I LOVE TEXAS
until I get to Delaware, which up until this thread, people from DE seem to not care about their state
then there are people like me
I HATE NJ
should be split into 2 states, North Jersey and South Jersey


----------



## EchoSwiftpaws (Apr 16, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> Delaware only sucks to drive in (can barely see the road lines) and is better than Jersey
> 
> I'd might show up depending on where in DE and when



We'd most likely use the Newark Free Library as a rendezvous point, then I was thinking we could head toward the George Wilson Center park, which is near Main Street, or maybe just hang out around Main Street itself. There are lots of interesting stores in the area, my favorite of which would be Days of Knights. They sell tons of tabletop rpg stuff, as well as other gaming stuff.  
When this meet would be, I'm not quite sure yet. I want to make it a good time for anyone who might be interested, so I'll have to check my work schedule and see when I have off next. Main Street's stores close around 5 PM on Sundays, but are open a bit later on other days, so I'm thinking on a Saturday during the day.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 16, 2010)

Most Saturdays work for me, but not if I get this job I applied for...


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 17, 2010)

my work hours are so screwy, I never know when I'm working


----------



## thunder_lizard (Apr 19, 2010)

Echo: http://thefurststate.com/forums/index.php

They hold furbowl meets monthly in the Wilmington area, along with various other events (camping, dances, etc). Everyone I've met thus far is mega friendly, and they're always looking to add new members. You'll find me on there under the name Fraxx


----------



## EchoSwiftpaws (Apr 20, 2010)

thunder_lizard said:


> Echo: http://thefurststate.com/forums/index.php
> 
> They hold furbowl meets monthly in the Wilmington area, along with various other events (camping, dances, etc). Everyone I've met thus far is mega friendly, and they're always looking to add new members. You'll find me on there under the name Fraxx



Thanks for the link. ^^ I signed myself up (along with my mate and a friend) to go to this month's furbowl meet. Can barely wait until Saturday now!


----------



## xcliber (Apr 20, 2010)

EchoSwiftpaws said:


> Thanks for the link. ^^ I signed myself up (along with my mate and a friend) to go to this month's furbowl meet. Can barely wait until Saturday now!


OMG! I was gonna do that too!! But I don't have the gas right now to get down there.


----------



## EchoSwiftpaws (Apr 22, 2010)

xcliber said:


> OMG! I was gonna do that too!! But I don't have the gas right now to get down there.



You've still got tomorrow to get gas in the car.  Or you could get gas on the way. After all, the Furbowl doesn't start till 7 pm-ish.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

EchoSwiftpaws said:


> You've still got tomorrow to get gas in the car.  Or you could get gas on the way. After all, the Furbowl doesn't start till 7 pm-ish.


The problem was whether or not I could afford the gas. 
But I forgot that I got paid today. I RSVP'd.
See ya there! 

Btw, did you join their forums?


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So many people hating on the first US state, huh. :3


 
im pretty dam sure virginia was the first us state lol


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> im pretty dam sure virginia was the first us state lol


You would be wrong. :|


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 22, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> im pretty dam sure virginia was the first us state lol



Virginia was the first province of British America but not the first state of the United States.


----------



## EchoSwiftpaws (Apr 22, 2010)

xcliber said:


> The problem was whether or not I could afford the gas.
> But I forgot that I got paid today. I RSVP'd.
> See ya there!
> 
> Btw, did you join their forums?



Glad to hear you'll be able to make it. ^^
Didn't join their forums yet, but will be doing so soon as I get around to it.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

EchoSwiftpaws said:


> Glad to hear you'll be able to make it. ^^
> Didn't join their forums yet, but will be doing so soon as I get around to it.


They're as friendly as Thunder_lizard says. Totally the polar opposite of FAF.


----------

